# tmpfs and /mnt/.init.d

## geders

Output from mount:

/dev/hda7 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/.init.d type tmpfs (rw,mode=0644,size=1024k)

/dev/hda1 on /mnt/windows type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

usbdevfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbdevfs (rw)

tmpfs on /mnt/.init.d????  Is this normal? In the default fstab file, there is another setting for an alternate tmpfs, should that be enabled as well?  Thanks for any info...it just looks weird, and I can't find any problems posted about it...

----------

## Houdini

That's normal, don't worry.  While I'm not sure what the .init.d directory is, mine did that from day one.

----------

